# Red Book #251-?



## digginthedog (Jun 26, 2011)

This HG jar is listed as #251, but the book says smooth lip/glass lid, this one is ground lip,is this just a misprint or an unreported jar ?


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 26, 2011)

Well the pic got lost, may have to wait on that!


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any possibility of getting a picture of the opening?   

   Any way.....it is a good jar to have....does your jar have the ghosting behind MASON'S or between MASON'S and IMPROVED?

    David


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 26, 2011)

David, there is no ghosting, THE BALL embossing is light, but it appears to be undropped A as well (plugged mold) Also, there is a (valve mark ?) circle on the neck above the B, I will post a pic of the mouth opening when I return home tonight, thanks for the reply! JB


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the mouth of the jar , are these supposed to be smooth lip ?


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Diggin, did you just aquire the jar, it is strange that it has a ground lip when all the rest listed in that style jar are smooth lip, nice jar for any jar collector. I have herd stories of dealers grinding tops to hide chips and / or getting a jar to date older. I don`t see why on this one though because it books at a good price to begin with. What does it have on the base? Warren


----------



## coreya (Jun 26, 2011)

the #251 is a ground lip jar but had a glass lid and screw band. thats the right number for yours. Nice find


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 27, 2011)

Warren, the base has a 7 on it, it's crazy the lengths (doctoring jars) some people will go to cheat someone out of there money. Coreya confirmed that it is supposed to be ground lip ,so it's a Red Book misprint I guess, thanks for the input! JB


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2011)

> I have herd stories of dealers grinding tops to hide chips and / or getting a jar to date older.


It does look like the lip has damage from the pic. Dealers did grind jars but makers did also if it would be an easy fix. If the top got damaged in making they may have ground some of it to get the band and lid to fit rather than making a new jar.


----------



## coreya (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a footnote on these older jars, the ones with the ground lips were done prior to the use of the Automatic Bottle Machine and were done by hand. As a result of the meathods used it was necessary to grind the lip area to flatten it and the seal was obtained with a glass lid, metal band and wax, the grinding was rough at best as they wern't worried about sealing in that area but just having a flat surface and on some of the modern repo's the ground area is too perfect as compared to the real deal. Iv'e included some pics of a different jar but same closure as an example. Hope this helps.


----------

